# Doctrine of Ethos



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

just a curious thought... does music affect personality or does personality affect music??


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

There are many other interesting questions like that. My favorite is:
“Does art imitate nature… or does nature imitate art?”


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Soul Syringe, 

I don't think music affects personality so much as (sometimes) activating parts of our personality - bringing them in to temporary prominence. But our personality is ourselves and its made up of who and what we are plus our own unique experiences. 

That personality affects the music we create is clear. A tree is known by its fruits. And the personality of a composer is certainly found in his/her creations. What is distinctively Beethoven about Beethoven (?) - we may struggle to explain - but there is no doubt that Beethoven's personality is found within it. 

Rgds


----------



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

soul_syringe said:


> just a curious thought... does music affect personality or does personality affect music??


On the level of the composer, personality affects the music for certain, but I suggest to a much lesser degree does music affect the personality of the listener. Listeners gravitate to the kind of music that best reflects their personality.


----------

